# may bank holiday in calais



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

any body going to calais at may day bank holiday.

We will be crossing folkstone to calais on fri 2 may staying at calais aire for fri night only then going to arras returning to calais aire sun 4th may look forward to seeing any fellow club members.


----------

